# Inspire Me Iron-On Transfer From Craft Store



## TshirtLover929 (Jan 20, 2010)

I got a Inspire Me Iron-On Transfer from a local craft store and would like to know if any one has used it with a heat press?
Also what is a good setting to use?
Heat?
Time?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

the instructions should tell you....it would just be a guess...huge guess for me...incidently this is probably not going to be of good quality and washability...so I would test out first


----------

